# merger



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 21, 2013)

Vincent Lighting, Production Advantage, and Mainstage seem to be merging into one company. I hear Paul Vincent will be president.


----------



## Footer (Jan 21, 2013)

There was some talk of this at the PLASA Scranton thing. First I heard of the Vincent thing though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## norwintd (Jan 21, 2013)

As I was reading this post I received an email from Vincent Lighting with a formal announcement of the Merger to become Mainstage LLC.


----------



## AdamHVLS (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is a link to the announcement on Vincent's website:

Lighting Equipment | Lighting Products | Event and Production Lights


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow. That's a pretty impressive new super company.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 21, 2013)

gafftaper said:


> Wow. That's a pretty impressive new super company.



Roger that!


----------



## DrPinto (Jan 21, 2013)

Just got this from Production Advantage:

The management and staff of Production Advantage, Inc., are pleased (and very excited) to announce that we have joined with the management and staffs of Mainstage Theatrical Supply and Vincent Lighting Systems to create a new company named MainStage, LLC. We hope you share our excitement about this announcement and we wanted you to hear it directly from us.

First, we want you to know that, as customers of Production Advantage, Inc., you will be dealing with all the same folks that you ’ve come to know and trust over the years. Second, we would like you to know that we ’ll be able to offer you many more services and many more locations to help you with just about whatever production challenges you may run in to.

Along with our new co-workers, we can provide systems integration, gear rental, construction and rigging services, design and installation services and a local presence for much of the country.

We ’ve been working very hard to build a new infrastructure that will tie us all together and we are making wonderful progress. While the ‘Under Construction ’ sign is up we want you to know that the ‘Open for Business ’ sign is hanging right next to it. We appreciate your understanding while we complete our own systems integration. We are now MainStage, LLC, but we will still be your production advantage. We will provide solutions for you.

Please give us a call if you have any questions, or just want to share the excitement!


----------



## JohnD (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is the Mainstage news item:
Mainstage Theatrical Supply - theater lighting and dimming, theatrical curtains and rigging, stage makeup and theatre supplies


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, that is substantial. Three highly regarded and devoted companies coming together. 

Sign of the times? Perhaps.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 22, 2013)

It's events like this that make me glad I do what I do because it allows me to be a spectator to the realignment of manufacturers.


----------



## Footer (Jan 22, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Wow, that is substantial. Three highly regarded and devoted companies coming together.
> 
> Sign of the times? Perhaps.



Hope it brings back the competitive nature that Production Advantage used to have. I don't know if either the industry lowered prices because of Production Advantage prices have finally caught up with them, but lately I have noticed they are not nearly as competitive as they used to be.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry, I don't have the time right now: Could someone edit Dealers for Supplies and Equipment - ControlBooth to reflect the new news?


----------



## RonK (Jan 22, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> Sorry, I don't have the time right now: Could someone edit Dealers for Supplies and Equipment - ControlBooth to reflect the new news?


Complete!


----------



## JohnD (Jan 22, 2013)

The most important question is will the new company become the sponsor of the controlbooth WIKI?


----------



## SteveB (Jan 22, 2013)

Footer said:


> Hope it brings back the competitive nature that Production Advantage used to have. I don't know if either the industry lowered prices because of Production Advantage prices have finally caught up with them, but lately I have noticed they are not nearly as competitive as they used to be.



Funny thing about ProAdv (to me). I used to shop them because they did indeed have good prices on stuff. Then over a few years I found myself developing friendships with folks like Bob Kaye, Rocky Harlow and John Carver (whom I had known from when he was at Altman). Thus I now call them for their terrific sales support and I don't worry about the price as much as I know they are always fair and can get me what I need. When I have to do a bid item, they are always first on the list and I always include BMI, Barbizon, 4 Wall and Sensory (on Long Island), again because of a lifetime of contacts. And ProAdv doesn't always win the bid, so yes, maybe the competition has gotten the message and ProAdv's advantage is lessened somewhat. 

So to the young'uns, it's ALL about contacts in this business. Who you make friends with now, will come back to help you later. Never fails. And it rarely pays to make enemies.


----------



## RonK (Mar 6, 2013)

JohnD said:


> The most important question is will the new company become the sponsor of the controlbooth WIKI?



Rumor has the answer to that as 'YES'!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 28, 2013)

Just in - merger cancelled. Honest - no April 1 joke. Haven confirmation from management.


----------



## DrPinto (Mar 28, 2013)

That was odd. I got the announcement too...

A Special Announcement

Unfortunately, after much hard work on all fronts, we have decided it is in the best interests of the three companies to call the merger off at this time. There are simply too many hurdles to overcome, and it is time for all parties to focus our attention back to Mainstage Theatrical Supply, Production Advantage and Vincent Lighting Systems. We are disappointed, and we regret being unable to complete the transition to MainStage LLC as planned.

Our businesses remain strong and fully intact, including our relationships with employees, vendors and customers. We look forward to continuing to serve our customers as three independent companies.

Sincerely,
Craig Sternke
President/Owner
Mainstage Theatrical Supply	

Penny Camm
President
Production Advantage, Inc.	

Paul Vincent
President
Vincent Lighting Systems


Dean Sternke
Vice President/Owner
Mainstage Theatrical Supply	

David Schraffenberger
General Manager
Production Advantage, Inc.


----------



## Footer (Mar 28, 2013)

Um. Bizarre. When I talked to the guys at production advantage at the Plasa focus thing they sounded like the deal was all but final. 

....And on the same day that I both find out I did not get a job and I lost my BMI sales guy to the job I did not get.


----------



## LavaASU (Mar 28, 2013)

Wha... ok. I talked to them at USITT and it certainly sounded final.


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 28, 2013)

Very very odd indeed.

~Dave


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 29, 2013)

That's WEIRD. They were all in the same booth at USITT, wearing Mainstage shirts and under a Mainstage sign. No sign anywhere of Production Advantage or Vincent. I heard them talking about how they were working on unifying their product catalog across offices so that they all carry the same stuff. They even had fantastic rootbeer on tap in the booth. Nothing says unity like free rootbeer!


----------



## JohnD (Mar 29, 2013)

Hmm, did anyone snag some Mainstage LLC swag, no doubt soon to be collectors items. The one good thing that seems to come from this is that Vincent is now an ETC dealer.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 29, 2013)

JohnD said:


> Hmm, did anyone snag some Mainstage LLC swag, no doubt soon to be collectors items. The one good thing that seems to come from this is that Vincent is now an ETC dealer.



I got both a hat and shirt. One of the guys from the booth is in my area so he brought a bunch with him to the new england meeting


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 29, 2013)

Vaguely reminiscent of another proposed merger in the 1980s between two other lighting companies that never came to fruition.

And on a totally unrelated note, found this while Googling: Bash Production Arts And Light Profile - North Bergen, NJ 70476436 - Single Location 5080800 .


----------



## STEVETERRY (Mar 29, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> Vaguely reminiscent of another proposed merger in the 1980s between two other lighting companies that never came to fruition.
> 
> And on a totally unrelated note, found this while Googling: Bash Production Arts And Light Profile - North Bergen, NJ 70476436 - Single Location 5080800 .



Or the Bash--Production Arts--Vanco merger that got killed after an announcement.

ST


----------



## DELO72 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sheesh. Why couldn't this have happened with the whole "Philips/Genlyte" acquisition?!? *sigh*


----------

